# Can I mix Plastisol Inks?



## jamesshaw (May 9, 2007)

I was just wondering if it was possible to mix plastisol inks?

Are ther any precautions I need to take before hand, or any hints and tips or is just as simple as mixing two together?

Thanks in advance
James


----------



## Paul204 (Apr 21, 2007)

It should be fine to mix almost any plastisols. My advice would be to mix the darker into the lighter a small amount at a time until you achieve the desired result.

Keeping track of the quantities helps if you are going to want to do it again, but that's a little tough.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes you can. I would also recommend sticking with the same brand. Just remember most inks are not true colors so mixing may result in not perfect color matches. Yellow and red will get you an orange just not a "true" orange


----------



## NathanAnderson (Feb 15, 2007)

You can look into color matching systems from most ink suppliers. I don't know of any that do not offer a pantone matching system. The systems usually work with a base that you add pigments to make the color. Every pantone color will have a formula that will lay out the amount of pigment & base to use. 

The upfront cost of will be more than just ordering standard colors and mixing them by eye. Product performance is going to be better with a mixing system, simply because you match a color faster, more exact, waste less ink and the ink remains "in balance". When you overload pigment or mix randomly there is a chance that you can effect the properties of the ink that could affect washability over time. Honestly, I've only heard of a few cases where an over load of red pigment cause the cured ink to be brittle. I'm sure there are thousands of printers mixing by eye. 

All that to say, If all of your work requires custom pantone matches it is something worth looking into.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Agree with Nathan. Most inks brands have mixing systems usually both plasticol based and pigment based.

We use Rutland M2 plasticol mixing system and the Wilflex PC (pigment) Mixing systems.


----------



## woodja (Feb 12, 2009)

personally, i have never had any problems mixing plastisol. i use the Ryonet White to add a hue to any darker colors i have, and it works great.

as stated before, keep track of how much you add if you ever intend to replicate it. i keep a notebook next to my ink rack for just this reason.


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

sure you can- I take all my extra ink/old ink & put it in a 5 gallon bucket and mix it with a gallon of black and presto 5 gallons of black ink.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

denck said:


> sure you can- I take all my extra ink/old ink & put it in a 5 gallon bucket and mix it with a gallon of black and presto 5 gallons of black ink.


That's some real good advice. Thank's!


----------

